# W8 - performance chip - and Dealer warrantee



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that a dealer will void warrantee if they find out you use a chip, my question is, for the GIAC chip, is it apparrent that a dealership will see that the W8 is chipped? Not sure how to word my question here..... but I think get what I mean


----------

